# Help! Don't know what this means...



## Mrsatteberry (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all! To give you some history before my question: about a year ago I came down with "thyroiditis" and all my TSH, FT-3 and 4, reg T-3 and 4 would all always come back in the "normal" range. Had CT of neck on 6/9/10 that didn't show anything in thyroid, but did show noncalcified nodules in both lungs that my then-doc didn't think were "any reason for concern."

On 8/30/10 I had an ultrasound that showed "solid right 1.8 x 1.1 cm solid nodule mid-thyroid. Was finally sent to an endo who order nuclear scan. Had that 10/12/10 and showed no cold nodules, 6 hour uptake 7.3% and 24 hour uptake 7.2%. Radiologist blamed CT chest scan done 8/28/10 as cause for low uptake.

Endo put me on .25 mcg Synthroid to suppress growth. Symptoms continued to worsen so I had a partial thyroidectomy on 5/18/11. I'm now 3 weeks post op and new concern is the pathology that ended up being sent to Mayo Clinic for consultation. Today I was supposed to get results, but surgeon said it could be a couple more weeks...seriously?

I did get copy of initial pathology done post-op and here's what it says:

"Favor adenomatoid nodule pending consulation, see comment" and
"Comment: I have some concerns of the nuclear features in this nodule as well as the appearance of a colloid. The background of the thyroid gland does not show nodular hyperplasia either (is this good or bad). This case will be sent to May for consultation as to whether or not this could represent a follicular variant of the papillary carcinoma. A follow up report will be provided upon receipt of the consultation."

So...I know papillary carcinoma is thyroid cancer...which I know is the easiest to treat with highest success rate, so that honestly doesn't scare me. But I've had so much problems with my lymph nodes swelling before and after surgery that I wonder about it spreading, if it is cancer. And wouldn't other blood work show a higher WBC if I had cancer? Or does it not always show that way? Thanks in advance for your help translating this for me. I had already left doc's office by the time I realized the report was under my lab orders and knew I wouldn't get far by calling doc...as the standard answer is always, "I see no reason for concern, so don't worry." Easy for HIM to say...lol!

(Originally posted in General Discussion...thought I'd post here too, just in case I posted in wrong forum)


----------

